# Color(less)



## Erilia

This is a work in progress, it's far from finished, but I wanted to share with you the first sketch, because I'm interested in your opinion, it will eventually become something in color... I think, we'll see.
Thank you for watching.


----------



## TerryCurley

It's a wonderful picture. Her expression looks like she is frightened. I think it's the eyes. Was that the intent?


----------



## Susan Mulno

This is a great start!


----------



## Erilia

@TerryCurley Thank you :laugh: And yes frightened was one of the intent, nice catch !
@Susan Mulno Thank you, I'm happy you think so :laugh:


----------



## Erilia

Here's an update


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

Ooooohh..nice start for the face girl


----------



## Erilia

@Melody Jeoulex Thank you ! :laugh:


----------



## leighann

The accents at the collarbone is nice, you don't see that often. I do see a fear in her eyes, but it's muted, which is cool. :vs_cool:


----------



## Erilia

@leighann Thank you for your comment ! :smile:


----------



## FanKi

The only thing I find incorrect is the outlining in her chin (Just saying, maybe you didn't notice, maybe you know it but it's just a sketch, dunno >.<)

Besides that, it's beautiful :3 Love her expression ^^


----------



## Erilia

@FanKi Thank you for your comment, I'm happy you like it, and thank you for the chin comment, you're right, it wasn't good :smile:


----------



## Erilia

Here's an updated, working on perspective right now


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

It's like someone is following her...DUN DUN DUUUUUN!


----------



## Erilia

Suspense !!!!!!!!!


----------



## just

A world of improvement. Love it


----------



## FanKi

Why is she hiding?
Oh wait, there are 2 people with tunics there! Run my dear! Move awaaaaaaaaayyyy!!!!!


Is this all from your mind?? Cuz you are doing really well


----------



## TerryCurley

This great. I love the suspense of it all.


----------



## soperfect paint

Beautiful picture with a frightened expression.


----------



## Erilia

@just Thank you, I'm trying to improve, so happy happy you think it's happening :vs_laugh:
@FanKi Yes it is all from my mind, which is really nerve wreaking cause I tend to not be satisfied if it doesn't look exactly like what's in my mind :vs_frown:
And thank you for saying I'm doing well FanKi :biggrin:
@TerryCurley I'm happy you feel a sense of suspense, I like when people get feeling out of my drawing :biggrin:
@soperfect paint Thank you, and welcome to the forum :vs_laugh:


----------

